
FireAnt FPGA Dev Board - peter_d_sherman
https://www.crowdsupply.com/xips-technology/fireant
======
peter_d_sherman
FPGA is an Efinix Trion:

[https://www.efinixinc.com/company-
overview.html](https://www.efinixinc.com/company-overview.html)

Also:

EFINIX – Yet Another FPGA Company (EE Journal)

[https://www.eejournal.com/article/efinix-yet-another-fpga-
co...](https://www.eejournal.com/article/efinix-yet-another-fpga-company/)

